# Transmission Temperatures



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

What temps do you guys see while plowing? 

let me know 
1. year
2. model
3. engine
4. transmission
5. temp sensor location
6. any trans mods
7. max temp while plowing
8. any other relevant info

ok - i'll start.. 


1. 1996
2. F350
3. 351 gas
4. e4od
5. test port
6. transgo shift kit
7. 195 degrees F
8. truck has factory trans oil cooler. temps hit 195 only after doing several driveways right next to each other. once i travel a mile or more trans quickly cools down to about 170. when not plowing, trans will run at 140-150 during the winter months. 

curiuos to see what other ford owners are seeing.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

2002
F350 SRW
V10
4R100
Stock trans temp sender
Stock trans
Max temp while plowing aprx 166-ish
Otherwise, winter months produce around 135-145

Reading trans temp from OBD via Aeroforce Scangauge.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

1996
F350
7.3
E40D
Temp port
160 max
aux cooler

195 is getting close to the danger zone. Are you running synthetic? That would help. You could also plow in 4low for a few minutes to cool down.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

what cooler are you running? is it the factory cooler or an aftermarket cooler? 

i read that with the sender in the pan or test port, the upper limit is 220 continous, and 250 absolute max for a very short time. you can run at 200 all day long and not hurt a thing.

but i'd still like to come down from my max of 195 - although like i said, this was after doing several driveways right in a row really working the truck, and it did drop right down as soon as i drove a mile or so down the road. 

i dont run synthetic in the trans. maybe i'll try that next time i change the fluid and filter.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

linckeil;1173675 said:


> What temps do you guys see while plowing?
> 
> let me know
> 1. year
> ...


I'm looking at doing the transgo tugger kit and V-10 trans cooler soon. I wish I had the money to get a BTS though.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

linckeil;1175127 said:


> what cooler are you running? is it the factory cooler or an aftermarket cooler?
> 
> i read that with the sender in the pan or test port, the upper limit is 220 continous, and 250 absolute max for a very short time. you can run at 200 all day long and not hurt a thing.
> 
> ...


Cooler was on the truck when I bought it, so not sure of the origin, heard that 210+ is pushing the limits of the fluid and it tends to shorten the life of the fluid. 195 is OK but would try the synthetic to bring it down to 170-180 just to be safe. I'm sure you know that heat is the enemy for the E4od.


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

1983 cj7 
tf999 trans
inline sender B&M
after market cooler
aftermarket deep well pan
I have ran it to 250 during a blizzard and no problems I have all my transmissions and engine oil changed after any major storm anyway
I am running synthetic.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

1. 2002
2. F-250 Crew Cab
3. 6.8Ls of Triton V10 fury
4. 4R100
5. ScanGaugeII OBDII
6. Stock
7. 160
8. At 160, I take a break and go easy. I usually plow in 2WD. 

Oh, plow is a 9' 2" Boss V.


----------

